
After nearly 20 years, Yahoo Games is shutting down - bpierre
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/267912/After_nearly_20_years_Yahoo_Games_is_shutting_down.php
======
scarface74
I use to love Yahoo Spades with Cases Ladder. It was all Java based. I first
started playing on my PowerMac 6100/60 over dialup in 1996.

I can see why they closed it. The idea of running Java in the browser on the
desktop is kind of antiquated with everything moving away from both the
desktop to mobile and everyone moving away from Java in the browser.

------
marekf
There is a site inspired by yahoo games with multiplayer classic card and
board games to play online [http://www.playok.com/](http://www.playok.com/) If
you liked yahoo games, you should like it too.

------
1123581321
Wow, I'm really sorry to see it go. I learned to play Bridge there.

I would have assumed Yahoo Games was mature enough that it could pay for
itself kept in maintenance mode. Was that not the case, or were the
expectations for growth?

------
theseatoms
Ah! I was just today planning to log in and play Go on Yahoo Games, given the
recent news.

I recall the community there being quite active. Does anyone have a favorite
online Go site?

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11267987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11267987)

------
afterburner
First I've heard of it, and I've been online and into games for all those 20
years...

------
vanattab
20 years!?!? OMG I am getting old.

